# have to have my gallbladder anxiety out of control



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

i have to have my gallbladder out and my anxiety is through the roof--no one in my family understands--they said im acting like a baby--lucky for them they dont have anxiety--any words that can help me through this?thanks


----------



## musclepain (Feb 14, 2013)

Myofascial pain

Performing relaxation techniques such as "Progressive Relaxation" can certainly help overcome feelings of anxiety, at least on a temporary basis. However, after continued use of relaxation, the reprieve from constant anxiety will help give you a solid ground from which the anxious condition may become less severe.


----------



## Sapphmonster (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, I understand completely! I had my GB taken out at the age of 15 and I was verrry anxious! Don't worry though,hopefully yours is keyhole, like mine. That means just 4 little cuts (didn't even need stitches!) and you feel a bit pain from the gas they pump into you. The nurses were lovely and I had pain relief after. Make sure you TALK to your surgeon about your anxiety and the nurses too, they will understand! Two weeks post op I was feeling back to normal! Best of luck!


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Gal bladder removal is one of the easiest surgeries there are. I've had far more uncomfortable ones(kidney surgery sucks bad). Ironically whenever my gall bladder functioned I'd become extremely nauseous and have a panic attack, and having it out reduced the nausea and anxiety quite a bit.

Also for people who have bad anxiety, before surgery they often offer you something to relax the hour before, like ativan or similar, and all will become "groovy". That's what they do for me, and that stuff works wonders(if you don't mind looking a little drunk at the doses they give you)


----------

